# Hiring a camper trailer + buying a 4wd



## sternschnuppchen (Aug 28, 2012)

Hi to all!

As I wrote in my introduction we plan to travel around with 2 kids in a 4wd + camper trailer. My research says that buying and selling a 4wd shouldn´t pose too much a problem (maybe a time problem), even if it´s done in 2 different states.

Has anyone experience with buying a 4wd in NSW and selling in NT? In NSW there are a lot of sources to get a car, but how about selling in NT in July? any tipps on internet platforms/newspapers etc or would it be definitely better to buy in WA and sell in QU or NSW this time of the year?

What about the camper trailer? we know trailers like 3dog, campwerk, dingo-tec. I have seen there are also Australian companies that rent such a trailer out, but only a few. Do you know any reliable company/internet adress for us (at the moment it does not matter in which city, as we have not fixed our route yet entirely)? Is there a good market in case we buy a second hand trailer and want to sell it (again NT or QU)?

In Europe we have seen the trailers fitted with all-around closable annexes (where the kitchen comes out from the trailer, there is a real room with side and front walls, not just a sunroof, all fitted with mosquito gaze), some also have attached carpets so no dirt from underneath can come in. As we will travel with 2 small kids this would be very handy.... 

Can you give me a little advise as to which trailer companies exist in Australia, besides 3dog? then I can get more specific information about that on the companies homepages!

Hope you understand what I mean.... ;-)
thanks a lot for your advice!
Bis zum nächsten Mal
Katrin


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Hey Katrin,

I personally know coatshire, they are a good company but their selection is limited. If you would like to hire try out 
http://www.britz.com.au/
http://www.apollocamper.com
http://www.travellers-autobarn.com.au/
http://www.campermanaustralia.com/
http://www.wickedcampers.com.au/

I don't think you'll be able to get a good price in NT, too small of a market. Other states should be fine. As you know NSW and VIC will offer the best sales possibility.


----------



## sternschnuppchen (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for your quick reply. Some of these companies I already checked, but they don´t hire camper trailer - although I think Britz now has Jaycos. But I will see through their hp again....

thanks for the tip concerning car sales market!

Bye
Katrin


----------



## garden sheds (Dec 31, 2010)

sternschnuppchen said:


> Do you know any reliable company/internet adress for us (at the moment it does not matter in which city, as we have not fixed our route yet entirely)? Is there a good market in case we buy a second hand trailer and want to sell it (again NT or QU)?
> Katrin


Hi Katrin,

I'm still doing a bit of a research but consider this:
Camper Trailer - Australian made Camper Trailers

Cheers!


----------



## Laegil (Sep 17, 2012)

Hey, 
I'd agree with Boboa, selling in NT is not a good idea. Buying it in WA and selling it in Vic/NSW is really good, because the new owner can just change the WA registration on the Internet and keep it registered in WA (plus it's cheaper than in any other states) so you won't lose that much value of the car!


----------

